# Eli at 2018 Westminster dog show



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great showing after getting lost for 36 days in western MA las summer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He didn't look any worse for wear.
You would never know that happened to him, by watching the video.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

texasred said:


> He didn't look any worse for wear.
> You would never know that happened to him, by watching the video.


Really extremely blessed that Eli did not suffer anything at all from his "misadventures" last summer. His weight went down to 38 lbs from 53 lbs. Negative results on all health testing after he was found. And no injury.

He made the final cut at Westminster. I think we were the only owner handler left.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Congratulations, tremendous job. I love owner handler stories. And yes, he does not show any fear and looks very handsome. My boy`s half sister made it to the final cut too, we were very excited for her, it is a great achievement.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's so good to see him looking so well. Congratulations on your hard work!


----------

